# Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?



## Eugen (14. Juli 2009)

@ all

analog zum Thema: __ Lotos-wie richtig halten
will ich hier mal einen Seerosenthread aufmachen.

Offentsichtlich besteht bei etlichen Usern auf diesem Gebiet Beratungsbedarf.
Auch das Interesse an Seerosenarten nimmt langsam zu und geht inzwischen über die namenslosen weiß,gelb,rot- blühenden Baumarktrosen hinaus.

Da auch in unserem Forum ein in der Szene recht gut bekannter Seerosen-Kardinal (Papst wäre wohl dann doch etwas zu despektierlich  ) an Bord ist, könnte man hier doch den ein oder anderen Tip zur Haltung und Pflege erhalten.
So schön die Blüten dieser Wasserpflanzenarten auch sein mögen, ihre versch. Blattformen haben auch einen ganz speziellen Reiz.

Zum Anfang will ich mal 2 Links reinsetzen,die mancheiner vll. schon kennt,für manchen aber den Zugang zur Königin des Gartenteiches erleichtern könnte.

http://www.db-dasbunte.de/index.htm

und

http://www.victoria-adventure.org


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Eugen!
Eine SUPER IDEE!!!!!!
Dann gleich mal eine Frage: Meine kleine weiße Seerose "Marke Baumarkt" mickert vor sich hin und hat bloß 2 Blüten gebracht. Ich vermute mal, dass sie einfach zu tief im Teich steht. (War kein Schild dran, weil verbilligt).
Kann ich sie jetzt einfach während der Blüte nach oben setzen oder sollte ich warten?
Kann ich generell verblühte Blüten und "lümmelige" Blätter abschneiden?
DAnke den Seerosen - Kardinälen!


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Schiiiiiiiieb!


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Moin.

Ja, kann man jederzeit höher setzen - nur rechtzeitig an den Winter denken. 

Und ja, man kann die alten Blätter und Blüten entfernen. Allerdings würde ich schon warten, bis das mit wenig Kraft gelingt. Jede "Wunde" (auch Schnittwunde) ist eine Eingangspforte für Krankheitserreger.
Die eine Seerose verkraftet solche Eingriffe gut, die Nächste reagiert u.U. empfindlicher.

Im Zweifelsfall lieber vorsichtig zu Werke gehen und etwas länger warten.


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallöle!
Danke für die Antwort!
In welcher Tiefe lass die kleine am besten überwintern?
Im Miniteich stand sie ganzjährig auf 30cm, jetzt  möchte ich sie auf 50 cm setzen. Kann sie dort ihren "Winterschlaf halten?


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Andrea,

kommt ganz drauf an,wie bei euch die Winter sind.
Generell sollten die Rhizome halt nicht durchfrieren.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Eugen,

eine sehr gute Idee, dieser SeerosenThread. Triff sich grad gut mit meinen aktuellen Überlegungen, was meine betrifft. Danke für die Links.

LG Eva


----------



## Inken (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo zusammen!!

Eine prima Idee von dir, Eugen, der Seerosenhaltung einen eigenen Fred zu gönnen! 

Ich hätte da auch gleich mal eine Frage!


Eugen schrieb:


> Generell sollten die Rhizome halt nicht durchfrieren.


Was macht ihr denn im Herbst mit euren Tetragonas? Sie haben ja kein knolliges Rhizom wie andere Seerosen und stehen nicht tiefer als 20cm. Zur Sicherheit vor Frost auf -40cm versenken oder stehenlassen und hoffen, dass nix passiert?


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hi Inken

Die N.tetragona soll ja angeblich durchfrieren können.
Im letzten Winter hat meine im Mini allerdings die Grätsche gemacht.
Vorher hat sie allerdings ausgesamt und nu hab ich 2 Babys.
Die werde ich aber heuer in einem Eimer im "Keller" deponieren.

Aber tiefer stellen ist sicher nicht verkehrt.
Und dann im Frühjahr so ab 10° Wassertemperatur wieder hochholen.


----------



## Inken (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Danke, Eugen! 

Dann werde ich sie, nachdem sie das letzte Blatt verloren hat, auf die nächsttiefere Pflanzebene stellen.  Und bei meinem Glück noch ein Stoßgebet hinterher schicken! :beeten


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Ich habe gestern mal ein paar Bilder von Blättern gemacht :

__ Arc en Ciel : 

 ...  M.Chromatella : 

 

__ Aurora : 

 ...  und vom letzten Jahr  die Aurora mit 2 versch. alten Blüten :  .


----------



## Aristocat (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie meine Seerosen heißen?
Dann könnte ich mich etwas belesen, wie und womit ich die pflegen muss!
Bild 1: reduzierte Baumarktrose, Bild 2: geschenkter Ableger


----------



## Inken (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Weia, Andrea, da kann ich dir auch nicht helfen... Hast du schon in den Links gestöbert? Die Bestimmung von Seerosen ist wohl nicht sehr leicht, da es auch viele "Bastarde" gibt oder Mischkulturen. Zähl' doch schon mal die Blütenblätter, ich glaube, das ist zur eindeutigen Bestimmung wichtig!

Noch mal zur Tetragona... 

Wie habt ihr gedüngt?
Ich weiß, dass Annett ihre Lüdde freigelassen hat. Also gedeiht sie direkt im Substrat. Meine sitzt im Pflanzkorb, hat einen Düngekegel und mickert..  Kann man bei solch zarten Geschöpfen auch überdüngen? War das zuviel des Guten?


----------



## schrope (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Seerosenpäpste!

Ich habe auch eine Baumarktseerose im Teich und die schafft es leider nicht über eine Blüte hinaus.

Nun wollte ich fragen welchen Dünger ihr verwendet?
Ich weiß diese Langzeitdüngerkegel, aber da gibt es auch verschiedene von verschiedenen Herstellern usw.
Vielleicht könnte ihr mal welche nennen die zu empfehlen sind.
Falls zwecks Werbung keine Hersteller genannt werden möchten bitte per PN.

Danke!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Inken (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Peter!

Ich hatte bisher immer die Düngekegel von Werner !


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

@ Inken

ein ganzer Kegel ist für sowas Kleines schon viel.
Aber vll. ist es ihr einfach zu kalt.

@ Peter

es gibt jede Menge Sorten,die nicht blühwillig sind.
Kann auch sein,dass sie zu tief steht und ihre ganze Kraft für die Blätter braucht.

Die Firma für die Düngekegel ist egal.
Wichtig ist : "für Blühpflanzen" oder so ähnlich
Du kannst aber genauso mit Hornspänen düngen.
Oder Blaukorn in einer Eisschale + etwas Wasser einfrieren.

Der Vorteil der Kegel ist halt,dass der Dünger retadiert vorliegt und deswegen nur langsam abgegeben wird

P.S. Päpste sind hier keine, gibt ja eh nur EINEN


----------



## Inken (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Aber vll. ist es ihr einfach zu kalt.



 War klar, so knapp unterm nördlichen Polarkreis...

Ich werde sie auch mal freilassen und schauen, was passiert.


----------



## sebt (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo,

vielleicht macht Ihr euch einfach zu viele Gedanken was die Seerosenpflege angeht? Ich habe die Seerosen bisher immer im Baumarkt mitgenommen und einfach so wie ich sie gekauft habe mit diesen kleinen, schwaren Plastiktöpfen in den Teich gesetzt. Auf dem Teichboden habe ich dabei keine Teicherde, sondern einfach eine dicke Schicht aus Kieselsteinen. In diese Schicht habe ich den kleinen Topf einfach reingdrückt. Die Seerose liegt so ca. 60-70 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche und bekommt weder Dünger, noch wird Sie im Winter speziell überwintert. Das Ganze komplett ohne irgendwelche Teicherde. So mache ich das seit Jahren und habe immer schöne Seerosen.

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man eine Seerose, die ich im Frühjahr 2007 frisch in den Teich gesetzt habe. Wie sie dann zwei Jahre später aussieht, erkennt man auf dem nächsten Bild. Eigentlich war sie auch 2008 schon fast so schön wie dieses Jahr. Im Moment blühen 6 Seerosen gleichzeitig!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal ein paar Bilder von Blättern gemacht :



 Eugen - Du hast ja gar keine Blüten


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Nur weil auf den 3 Bildern keine zu sehen sind ?  

Mal überlegen 
ich glaub 2 od. 3 meiner 20 Rosen blühen.


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*



Eugen schrieb:


> ... meiner 20 Rosen blühen...



 ...einer von den Seerosen-Junkies...

Auszug aus dem Lexikon:



> ...Seerosen-Junkies nennt man Personen, die von einer speziellen, extrem aggressiven Unterform des gemeinen Teichvirus infiziert sind.
> Therapien sind derzeit nicht bekannt.
> Dieser Virusstamm äußert sich durch einen ständigen Zwang, den Seerosenbestand erweitern zu müssen
> ...im Idealfall macht der Infizierte seine Sucht zum Beruf...
> ...gerne tarnen sie sich auch als Moderatoren in einschlägigen Foren...


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Inken.

Ja, mein Zwerg wächst seit diesem Frühjahr frei - also noch keine Erkenntnis zur Winterhärte.... letzten Winter war sie noch im Topf und auf ca. 30-40 cm Tiefe gestellt. 
Eugen hatte mir das ja schon erzählt mit seiner N.tetragona. 
Mal sehen, was ich im Herbst deswegen unternehme - evtl. topf ich sie wieder ein, aber dann größer. 

Im Moment habe ich ja noch ein paar Babys in einer extra Schale.... 
Die Babys haben einige Kügelchen eines zerbröselten Düngekegels an die Füße bekommen, was ihnen gut zu bekommen scheint, und die Mutter einen ganzen ins Substrat. 
Im Topf hatte sie lehmiges Substrat mit welchem ich sie ohne Topf dann in den ca. 10-15cm tiefen Verlegesand gesetzt habe. 
Sie steht derzeit ca. 20cm tief, blüht und fruchtet wie verrückt....


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Eugen,

diesen Seerosenthread zur richtigen Haltung von Seerosen finde ich super. Ich habe zwar wirklich viele Seerosen im Teich, aber von der richtigen Haltung habe ich wenig Ahnung, wie ich leider zugeben muss.

Besonders gut gefällt mir Deine Idee mit den Fotos der Blätter. Die Blätter Deiner __ Arc en Ciel sind wirklich wunderschön, besonders auch die rosafarbene Rückseite. 

Ich selbst habe vier Seerosen mit marmorierten Blättern, wovon die tropische Ganna Walska die wohl kräftigste Zeichnung aufweist. Ich habe sie heute fotografiert und ebenso meine kleine __ Aurora, die leider etwas zu tief sitzt und vielleicht deshalb immer nur eine Blüte öffnet, bestenfalls zwei.


                     

Madame Ganna Walska       und                 Aurora 2.Blühtag             

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Inken (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Annett!!

Wenn bei dir die Mutterpflanze einen ganzen Kegel vertragen hat, dann werde ich sie vielleicht doch nicht überdüngt haben.. Es sind wohl doch die etwas frischen Temperaturen... 

Oder ob ich sie heraushole, in eine Schale setze und zum __ Lotos stelle?  Mal schauen, so schnell gebe ich nicht auf! 

Herzlichen Dank für die vielen Tipps!!!


----------



## Elfriede (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

wo sonst könnte ich eine Frage loswerden, die mich schon einige Tage beschäftigt. Im Internet habe ich jedenfalls  keine Antwort darauf gefunden. 

Eine Ga-LA- Baufirma schreibt in ihrer Homepage, dass viele Seerosen einem Teich schaden können, weil sie einen Stoff an das Wasser abgeben, der anderen Teichpflanzen das Wachstum erschwert und dem Teich damit schadet. Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal davon gehört? 

Leider finde ich die Seite nicht mehr und auch keine andere, die das bestätigt oder dementiert. Um welche Stoffe es sich dabei handelt gibt die Firma nicht an.

Ist an dieser Warnung was dran?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hi Elfriede,

ich hab sowas noch nie gehört oder gelesen.

Vll. weiß Niri oder Werner mehr.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Eugen,

ich habe die Seite wieder gefunden:  
www.nothnagel-galabau.de/funktionsweise_teiche00.html . Die betreffende Information steht im letzten Absatz bei -Pflanzen zur Wasserreinigung-. Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## niri (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Elfriede,

aus dem Bereich der Aquaristik ist mir der Begriff Allelopathie bekannt. Kurz erklärt beschreibt er die Fähigkeit mancher Wasserpflanzen gewisse Stoffe (u.U. auch Hemmstoffe) abzusondern, die andere Pflanzen in ihrer Entwicklung beeinflussen können. Soweit ich mitgekriegt habe, gibt es zu diesem Thema nicht besonders viele wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen. Ob die Seerosen diese Fähigkeit besitzen, weiß ich nicht. In den sämtlichen Seerosenbüchern, die ich habe (und das sind nicht wenige ) wird nichts dergleichen erwähnt. Auch das Halten der Seerosen auf sehr engem Raum in kleinen Gefässen zusammen mit anderen Pflanzen (Miniteiche) hat mir keine Hinwese darauf liefern können, dass andere Unterwasserpflanzen deswegen Wachstumsprobleme hätten.

Ich würde eher in der Wasserbeschaffenheit nach Ursachen suchen, wenn es Probleme mit den Unterwaserpflanzen gibt .

LG
Ina


----------



## Eugen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Elfriede

eigentlich ne gute Seite 

Aus der Praxis kann ich dies, genauso wie Ina, nicht bestätigen.
Meine, mit jeweils mehreren Seerosen besetzten Wannen sind vollflächig mit Seerosen bewachsen.
Trotzdem gedeihen UW-Pflanzen und __ Hechtkraut.
Sogar Krebsscheren fühlen sich in den Wannen wohl.

Die Sitzbadewanne zeigt ähnliches.
Drei Minirosen drin und UW-Pflanzen sowie __ Wasserlinsen und Froschbiß,die recht schon gedeihen.

Zu meinen "seerosenlosen" Minis ist wuchsmäßig kein Unterschied zu erkennen.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Ina, hallo Eugen,

mich hat diese Information etwas nachdenklich gemacht, weil mir die besagte Seite eigentlich auch sehr kompetent und seriös erschien und ich nirgends sonst eine ähnliche Aussage finden konnte und meine eigenen Erfahrungen ein völlig anderes Bild zeigen. Bei mir wachsen die Unterwasserpflanzen nämlich nur gemeinsam mit den Seerosen oder anderen gedüngten Pflanzen, sofern sie wurzeln, Schwimmpflanzen wachsen überhaupt nicht, weil ihnen mein Teichwasser offensichtlich zu nährstoffarm ist, was auch für  Fadenalgen gilt.

Einen  Einfluss der Seerosen auf die Wasserqualität kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, zumindest nicht in meinem Teich, denn außer pH, KH + GH lag noch nie etwas im nachweisbaren Bereich. Interessant wäre natürlich auch der Einfluss sehr vieler Seerosen auf den CO2-Verbrauch und damit auf die pH-und KH-Werte, aber leider konnte ich  dazu noch keine brauchbare Information finden.

Euere Erfahrungen mit Seerosen und anderen Teichpflanzen bei kleinstem Raumangebot in Miniteichen ist jedenfalls sehr beruhigend.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Elfriede.

Da die Spaltöffnungen der Seerosen auf der Blattoberseite liegen dürfte, sollte sich der CO2-Verbrauch aus dem Wasser in argen Grenzen halten....


Bei mir wächst im neuen Teich z.B. die __ Wasserpest NUR direkt in/an den Seerosenkübeln.
Vermutlich wegen der immer mal anfallenden absterbenden Blätter und dem Substrat + Dünger.
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. 
Das Bild der vermeintlichen "__ Rosennymphe" mit Tannenwedel direkt im Topf dürfte hinlänglich bekannt sein: 

 

Sogar im alten Teich wächst unter dem "Monster" 

  das __ Hornkraut frisch fröhlich vor sich hin. Es wuchert dort zwar nicht, aber es wächst. Da sich solche Hemmstoffe über Pumpe und Filter auch im ganzen Teich gleichmäßig verteilen dürften, müßte der ganze Teich gehemmtes Wachstum zeigen.
Das lag aber nur in den ersten Jahren vor (noch zu wenig Mulm am Grund und zwischen den Kieseln). Mittlerweile wuchert alles ganz gut vor sich hin.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo Annett,

von wegen Hemmstoffe, auf dem Foto Deiner __ Rosennymphe mit den Tannenwedeln ist davon wirklich nichts zu bemerken. Ich habe mir das Foto schon oft angesehen, wenn auch aus einem anderen Grund: Ich beneide Dich um die Tannewedel, die bei mir einfach nicht wachsen wollen, auch nicht mit den gedüngten Seerosen.

Dass unter Deinem "Monster" überhaupt noch etwas wachsen kann wundert mich schon sehr, denn viel Licht kann das __ Hornkraut dort nicht mehr abbekommen.

Danke für den Hinweis mit den obenliegenden Spaltöffnungen der Seerosen, sie scheiden somit auch als CO2-Räuber aus und sind also auch nicht für den hohen pH-Wert der letzten Monate verantwortlich, der sich inzwischen aber wieder auf 8,4-8,6 eingependelt hat.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Hallo zusammen,

also leicht machen es einem so manche Seerosen nicht, sie richtig zu halten und auf die passende Pflanztiefe zu bringen. Bei mir ist es die tropische Tina, die ihre Kindeln bereits bewurzelt entlässt und die sich dann munter irgendwo im Teich ansiedeln, oft an völlig unzureichenden und unpassenden Stellen. Heute blüht eines dieser Tina-Kids bereits in einer flachen Pflanzkiste, die schon reichlich mit __ Nadelkraut verwachsen ist, sein Austrieb ist gerade nur mit Wasser bedeckt. In einer zweiten Pflanzkiste hat sich eine Albida angesiedelt und blüht bereits, ebenfalls nur gerade mit Wasser bedeckt, wie auf angehängtem Foto zu sehen. Für die herumschwimmenden Kindeln habe ich heute einen "Parkplatz" eingerichtet, den ich Euch auch zeigen will.


 


so breiten sich die Seerosen in den flachen Crassula-Kisten aus          




 

die junge Tina mit __ Froschlöffel, -Albida im Hintergrund





 

Albida,- ca.5cm Wasserstand




 

"Kinder-Parkplatz"



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosen - wie richtig halten ?*

Ich finde diese "__ Arc en Ciel" einfach toll.
Was die für verschiedene Blätter an die Oberfläche bringt  



 

Sollte es doch warm bleiben und uns Unwetter und Hagel verschonen, gibt es demnächst auch noch Blüten. 
Der Umzug vom Becken (40cm Tiefe) in den Großen Teich (60cm Tiefe) hat ihr scheinbar nicht geschadet.


----------

